# Chero-Cola & Coca Cola



## whimsy (Mar 16, 2009)

The Chero-Cola bottle is marked Dalton, Ga, The coke is Cartersville, Ga   I tried looking online last night and found some info on the Chero bottle and places it was manufactured but no mention of Dalton.


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 16, 2009)

The SS fromf Ctown is common. Is it cracked?


----------



## whimsy (Mar 16, 2009)

CC6pack, no, can't see any cracks on that cartersville bottle, but it does look that way in the picture.  I ran to get the bottle to double check.  Must be something in the backround!  Cartersville is a lot bigger town then Dalton so it makes sense there are a lot of them out there.  Until the mid 50's, Dalton was a little hole in the wall town, now they say we have a "Metro" area, woo hoo, we're in the big time now!   

 Margaret


----------



## capsoda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Margaret,

 You sure it says Daltin, GA instead of Dawson, GA?


----------



## whimsy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, (I just double checked because I am never sure of anything)[]

 Here's a little better picture.  Best I have, which isn;t saying much!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2009)

It is unlisted and I would hang on to it. Most Chero Cola Company bottles are not worth very much but if it is unknown it could be worth $20 and up to a Chero collector.


----------



## glass man (Mar 19, 2009)

IN THE BOTTLE BOOK I QUOTED YOU EARLIER :THE CHERO COLA FROM DALTON LISTS AT $10-$20. NOW THE CARTERSVILLE STRAIGHT SIDE COKE IS ANOTHE STORY! THERE ARE 5 VERSIONS . I CAN'T TELL ALL ABOUT YOURS ,BUT HERE ARE THE DIFF. ONES. 1.SHOULDER SCRIPT CLEAR 6 1/2  $40 - $60. 2-SHOULDER SCRIPT ARROW - BOTTLING CO. ANGLED AT BASE CLEAR $500 - $600. 3 - SHOULDER SCRIPT ERROR - COCA -COCA AT BASE CLEAR $100 - $125  4- SHOULDER SCRIPT 7 OZ. CLEAR $40 - $60  5- SHOULDER SCRIPT BOTTLING CO. STRIGHT AT BASE $40 - $80         IF YOU EVER GET ONE FROM CHIPLEY GA. AT BASE  SHOULDER SCRIPT  CLEAR ,SOME OLD TIMERS USED TO SAY THIS TOWN WAS "THE ROUGHEST TOWN EAST OF THE MISSISSIPPI" TOWN CHANGED NAME IN 1958 TO PINE MOUNTAIN. LISTS AT   $1250 !!!!! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey 20 bucks is big money for a Chero Cola Bottle. I know where there is a factory foundation full of them. Dug out about a thousand of them to get 2 or 3 keepers and I didn't even dent the load. Hard work busting the slab but underneath there is white sand and bottles. It was the Royal Crown Bottling Co.


----------



## whimsy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys
 Thanks again!  My list is getting longer.  I hope to finish off all the soda's soon.  $20 is $20 for something that was sitting on a shelf for 20+ years collecting dust and spider webs.  

 Capsoda..............wow...............all that digging.............sounds a lot like mining for gold!  As close I have gotten is digging through these old dirty boxes and trying to avoid the spiders.  []   

 Cheers
 Margaret


----------



## glass man (Mar 20, 2009)

KEEP IN MINE YOU WILL LOSE SOME MONEY CAUSE YOUR BOTTLES ARE IN DUG CONDITION. ALSO THIS BOOK CAME OUT IN 2003 AND A LOT CAN HAPPEN IN FEW YEARS ,SO THIS BOOK IS ONLY A GUIDE,BUT IS THE BEST GUIDE WRITTEN [I BELIEVE] ON GA. CROWN TOP SODAS.27 VERY KNOWING COLLECTORS CONTRIBUTED TO THIS BOOK WRITTEN BY CARL BARNETT AND KEN NEASE. SOME CONTRIBUTERS:BILL BAAB,TOMMY MITCHINER,JEFF WEINBERG AND PEYTON YOUMANS {PASSED AWAY SEP. 30 ,2002. MANY NO DOUBT HAVE HEARD OF THESE PEOPLE AND CAN ATTEST THEY KNOW GA. SODA BOTTLES.[SOUNDS LIKE AN AD FOR THE BOOK! WONDER IF KEN NEASE WILL GIVE ME A PERCENTAGE FOR EVRY BOOK I SELL?[8D] ]


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 20, 2009)

At last year's Mobile bottle show, there was a Chero bottle there I didn't have.  It was Chero writtin the old script writing, but was written in an arch on the shoulder, from what I remember, not in a slant.  I believe it was a GA bottle.  I went back to look at it again it had been sold for $35.  Does anyone have a picture of one?  If you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

You know I've gotta throw my two cents worth in on the Cheros.  First of all, most block script bottles 1914-23 are less than $20 in pretty good shape.  Most 1912's and 1913's are at least $20 in pretty good shape.  Lately, there have been about three or four of us on ebay that have generated some pretty good bidding on small town Georgia Chero-Colas.  Several have gone over $100.  Chero of course was a competitor of Coke starting in 1912.  The first (and most) bottles were bottled in Columbus, Ga.  Both (Chero and Coke) were strong sellers in the south and in Georgia in particular in the latter part of the teens.  Eventually, there was a total of 69 towns in Georgia that bottled Chero-Cola.  Chero stayed in one lawsuit or another with Coca Cola for most of its early existance.  It eventually became Nehi then Royal Crown Cola, then just a side product that eventually died out.  Here are a few examples as the years rolled by...

 1912 Cuthbert, Ga...


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks TD!  That's the chero I was referring to!  Great pic!


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

1913 Athens, Ga.


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

1914(15?) Washington, Ga.


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

1916 Rome, Ga.


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

1923 Columbus, Ga.


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2009)

1946? Thomson, Ga. ACL


----------



## athena318 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just found this website and I just found A chero cola bottle that looks lke first  picture it is light green and says 6 1/2 Fl Oz 
 THE UNUSUAL to me is at the bottom it says
 " THIS BOTTLE NEVER SOLD" 
 Shreveport LA
 On Botton it Says Chero Col and has the number 2 on bottom as well.
 Does anyone know anything about this, why would it say this bottle never sold? 
 I dig bottles in North LA but have ran out of places to dig, now I am realtor that deals in Foreclosures and this was in an old shed and in great condition, no stains, no chips, beautiful bubbles all in it.
 Can anyone tell me the date and what it may be worth, I dont want to sell it though, I like it too much.  But if it is worth something I Might.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone know which of the many Zanesville Cheros or Cokes are the hardest to come by?  Or the rarity of a 1915 hobble with the side seam in the wrong place?


----------



## glass man (Apr 5, 2009)

T D: YOU MAY ALREADY HAVE THE GA. BOOK ON GA. CROWN TOP SODAS,BY KEN NEASE AND CARL BARNETT FROM 2003. DON'T KNOW HOW PRICES HAVE CHANGED SINCE THEN ,BUT THE VALUE OF YOUR CHERO-COLAS ARE:WASHINGTON-15-20,CUTHBERT 20-25 ,ATHENS 20-25,ROME 5 ,COLUMBUS 5 ,THOMSON 10


----------



## T D (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks glass man, I do have that book, all of the prices I was quoting were from recent ebay sales.  I'll be glad to take all the Washington and Thomson bottles in good shape for those prices that you've got[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 6, 2009)

I got a Whatley someplace. Need a painted one from Ga.


----------



## T D (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got three or four of the painted Cheros (a couple of Chero A Perfect Cola, and couple of Chero Formally Known as Chero Cola), but the Thomson is the only Ga. acl Chero I have...


----------



## glass man (Apr 6, 2009)

FOR YEARS IN DOWNTOWN ROCKMART ,GEORGIA THERE WAS A LARGE PAINTED AD. FOR CHERO-COLA 5CENTS. THOUGH FADED IT WAS VERY COLORFUL. WISH I HAD TAKEN A PICTURE OF IT. COULD STILL BE THERE I JUST HAVEN'T NOTICED. JAMIE


----------



## T D (Apr 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230337097593


 Final chapter on this Dalton Chero...


----------



## glass man (Apr 20, 2009)

WELL T D I GUESS MY BOOK IS LIKE MOST ALL PRICE GUIDES,JUST THAT,A GUIDE. AT LEAST I CAN GET FROM IT WHAT MAY BE MORE RARE THEN OTHERS,MAYBE. I ALSO NOTICED A PEPSI COLA FROM GA. THAT WAS LISTED NOWHERE NEAR THE $600+ IT BROUGHT ON EBAY AND IT WAS DUG. JAMIE


----------



## T D (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Jamie, unfortunately for me there are several Chero collectors that are trying to get every Georgia town, and the Dalton is seldom seen.  I'm assuming it was one of those collectors...The good thing about Cheros is you still find them all around in different antique shops and at shows, every now and then you'll luck up on a rare one.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Whatcha mean faded out?  RC Cola is still going.


----------



## glass man (Apr 21, 2009)

T D : SEND ME A PM OF WHAT CHEROS YOU WANT AND AT WHAT PRICE AND I WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR YOU. JAMIE


----------



## Dean (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Jamie,
 I'm enclosing a picture of my Chero-Cola from Memphis, Tenn.  It is a nice SCA color with  usual embossing and This bottle never sold.  I'm also enclosing a picture of one of Arkansas' imitators of Coke.  It is Cola-Colda from Warren, Ark.  Do you have any information on the Memphis Chero-Cola?  Dean


----------



## Dean (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is the Cola-Colda from Warren, Ark.


----------



## Duane73 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am looking for a Cartersville, GA Chero-Cola if any one has one they might want to part with.


----------



## glass man (Apr 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hello Jamie,
> I'm enclosing a picture of my Chero-Cola from Memphis, Tenn.  It is a nice SCA color with  usual embossing and This bottle never sold.  I'm also enclosing a picture of one of Arkansas' imitators of Coke.  It is Cola-Colda from Warren, Ark.  Do you have any information on the Memphis Chero-Cola?  Dean


    NO DEAN I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT CHERO COLAS. DIGGER MCDIRT WILL PROBABLY KNOW IF HE SEES IT AS HE KNOWS A LOT ABOUT TENN. SODAS I JUST HAVE A BOOK THAT CAME OUT IN 2003 ABOUT CROWN TOP SODAS IN GEORGIA. I WILL SAY THIS THAT COLA COLDA SURE IS INTERESTING! I CAN'T REMEMBER IF I HAVE SEEN ONE OF THOSE BEFORE!A LOT OF KNOCK OFFS OF COCA COLA BACK AT THAT TIME TO TRY TO CAPITALIZE ON THE POPULARITY OF COCA COLA. COKE FINALLY PAT.THEIR LOGO AND IT STOPPED SOME THAT LOOKED VERY CLOSE TO THE COKE BOTTLE! SOME COLLECT THESE KNOCK OFFS .THERE ARE MANY! JAMIE      DUANE: WILL KEEP ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ONE IF YOU DON'T GET ONE. JAMIE


----------



## T D (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Duane, if you take exit 290(?) the Rome exit off I-75 going toward Rome, there is an antiques mall on the left, not too far from the interstate.  All the way in the back, on the left side of the building, there is an outside section.  Right when you go in, on the left, there is a Cartersville Chero in a rack of bottles.  A couple of cracks if I remember correctly.  It was there on February 7...


----------



## Duane73 (Apr 23, 2009)

T D, are you talking about Liz's antiques on Hwy. 41? If so I was in there today..Picked up an un opened Par T Pak Cola..I live in Cartersville and have not been able to find one any where around here..I've found a few Rome and Colombus bottles but not a Cartersville..The store I was in only had one. It was a 6 1/2 oz. block script Rome for $40 crazy dollars..They also had several ss coke but they were also in the $40 dollar range.There was one unopened Cartersville Christmas coke for $65 a little much for me.. 

 Glass Man thanks for the info on the book..Haven't called yet but I will..I would appericate if you kept me in mind if you run across a Cartersville bottle..


----------



## glass man (Apr 23, 2009)

SURE WILL DUANE! MAN I USED TO LOVE TO GO TO LIZ'S WHEN I HAD MONEY. GOT SOME GOOD STUFF THERE FROM TIME TO TIME. I WORKED ACROSS THE ROAD FROM OLE LIZ PAINTING AN APARTEMENT COMPLEX. WOULD GO THERE EVERY DAY ON MY BREAK.STILL HAVE A SMALL AMBER POISON I BOUGHT THERE FOR $10. WHAT FUN,BEATS EBAY ANYDAY! JAMIE


----------



## T D (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Duane, Liz's sounds right, but I'm not sure.  All I remember was that it was outside the regular building, under a roof connected to the main building.  It seemed like it was very narrow...the bottle was in a bottle rack right when you entered the outside part.  It's been since Feb. that I was there, so it may be gone.  One other thing, the place was between a tattoo parlor and a motor sports place...


----------



## Duane73 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep that's the place. Went back today and found the display you were speaking of..The bottle is now gone..I did find a Cartersville NU-Icy in good shape and several Cartersville hobbleskirts...Thanks for the heads up though...One wwill turn up somewhere...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's help with these bottles!  I've had fun with the auctions.  I'm only keeping a few that I like, doesn't matter what they are worth,   I'm not sure what to do with the rest of them, it  takes so much time just to photgraph them!!  I'm thinking I might just have to box them all up and store them for a while longer.   

 I thank everyone for their help and knowledge!!  Ya'll are great!
 Margaret


----------



## T D (Apr 24, 2009)

Duane, here's my Cartersville with a sizeable lip chip.  Always looking to upgrade...


----------



## T D (Apr 24, 2009)

nudder...


----------



## T D (Apr 24, 2009)

> Whatcha mean faded out? RC Cola is still going.





> ORIGINAL: kastoo
> 
> Whatcha mean faded out?  RC Cola is still going.


 




 Sorry Kastoo, I missed this a few days ago...What I meant was Chero faded out.  It was sold regionally in different places into the 50's


----------

